# eeny meeny miney moe



## linda.coltrane

I would like to know how to say eeny meeny miney moe en as many different country versions  Please email me back.


----------



## David

Pin marín dedón pingûé,
Búcara mángara títere fue...


Ya te dije.


----------



## lauranazario

Variante caribeña...
_de tin, marín, de dos pingüé
cúcara, mácara, títere fue._

Saludos,
LN


----------



## linda.coltrane

mil gracias...y de que pais es pin, marin....?


----------



## Learning

Hola!! Alguien me puede decir qué significa eso? No entiendo ninguno de los tres posts :S
Gracias y saludos


----------



## David

I think it´s sort of general in Latin America...


----------



## lauranazario

linda.coltrane said:
			
		

> I would like to know how to say eeny meeny miney moe en as many different country versions  Please email me back.



Linda,
You posted the same question in the Vocabulary and the Grammar sections. In the future, could you please try to avoid double postings? 

Thanks in advance,
LN

P.S. For clarity's sake, I'm going to merge both threads here. Thanks again.


----------



## funnydeal

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Variante caribeña...
> _de tin, marín, de dos pingüé
> cúcara, mácara, títere fue._
> 
> Saludos,
> LN




In México
"de tin, marín, de dos pingüé
cúcara, mácara, títere fue
yo no fui, fue teté,
pégale, pégale que ella fue"


----------



## el_novato

de tin marín, de do pingüé,
cúcara mácara, títere fue,
yo no fui, fue Teté,
pégale, pégale, que ella fue.


----------



## Doña Tracy

¡Buenas tardes!
¿Hay una frase comparable a la de arriba en español? Es algo que dicen los niños cuando están intententando decidir escoger entre más que una cosa.

Gracias,
Doña Tracy


----------



## apuquipa

HOla Tracy,

Sí, hay varias. Lamentablemente yo no recuerdo ninguna. Pero quizás alguien pueda ayudar.


----------



## apuquipa

I found a thread with some possibilities: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=311218


----------



## Doña Tracy

Apuquipa:
¡Muchas gracias! El enlace fue muy útil.
DT


----------



## JorgedeCerroAzul

Que significa esto?
"Eeny meeny, miny moe, catch a diamond by the toe!"
Solo entiendo que tengo que agarrar un diamante con el dedo de mis pies...bien, pero bien raro...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ja ja, esa es una canción infantil.  Es parte de un juego en el que los niños se sientan en círculo, y van chocando las palmas (es un poco difícil de describir en español).

Por cierto, ése era el juego favorito de mis niños en las clases de idiomas...  Ah, cómo los extraño!


----------



## JillN

I've never heard the "diamond" variation... there are a few well known variations, but I believe the MOST common is "catch a tiger by the toe"

Por cierto, no es un juego. Es una manera de escoger a alguien... vas señalando a los otros con el dedo en cada palabra, y cuando llegas al final esa es la persona escogida. Lo usamos para seleccionar equipos, etc.


----------



## krolaina

Te paso un hilillo.


----------



## Mirlo

* Has oído el:"Tin marín de dos pingüé..." *

*es lo mismo es un juego infantil para "eliminar y escoger"*

*saludos,*


----------



## catrina

Hola
es el equivalente a tin marín do pingüé, cúcara mácara títere fué, yo no fuí... (o como se escriba que ya no me acuerdo bien cómo va)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

JillN said:


> I've never heard the "diamond" variation... there are a few well known variations, but I believe the MOST common is "catch a tiger by the toe" <Yeah, my kids used to play it that way>
> 
> Por cierto, no es un juego. Es una manera de escoger a alguien... vas señalando a los otros con el dedo en cada palabra, y cuando llegas al final esa es la persona escogida. Lo usamos para seleccionar equipos, etc.





Mirlo said:


> * Has oído el:"Tin marín de dos pingüé..." *
> *es lo mismo es un juego infantil para "eliminar y escoger"*


Tienen razón.  Es sólo que a mis niños les gustaba mucho simplemente sentarse en el suelo a jugarlo, por puro placer.  Siento la confusión causada...


----------



## JorgedeCerroAzul

Ah, bueno gracias.


----------



## RSBL

y una duda más ¿cómo se dice en inglés "vamos a rifar". En España cuando queremos decidir quién va a empezar a jugar o quién se la lleva decimos "vamos a rifar" y entonces hacemos lo de "pito, pito, gorgorito". En inglés ¿cómo se propone lo de eeny, meeny...?


----------



## fuzzzylogix

actually...the original phrase was: eeny meeny, miney moe...catch a nigger by the toe. if he hollers let him go, eeny meeny, miney moe. 

"nigger" se cambio a "tiger" en los años 60-70 due to discrimination and political correctness.


----------



## Mirlo

fuzzzylogix said:


> actually...the original phrase was: eeny meeny, miney moe...catch a nigger by the toe. if he hollers let him go, eeny meeny, miney moe.
> 
> "nigger" se cambio a "tiger" en los años 60-70 due to discrimination and political correctness.


 

Uh!! That's awful.
Saludos,


----------



## Gabino

> "vamos a rifar".


 Creo que sería "let's choose the IT"


----------



## RSBL

¡por fin! Y eso de "IT" ¿qué es? ¿a que se refiere?
muchas gracias.


----------



## jinti

We always said, "Who's gonna _(going to)_ be It?"

"It" is the child who chases the rest of the children in a game of tag.


----------



## RSBL

muchísimas gracias. Me has ayudado mucho.


----------



## frida-nc

A lot of history *here*
"Nigger" was _not_ the original version.  It was probably "tinker" (hojalatero). Several sites say that "tinker" is merely another form of racism, however.
I was a child in the fifties (in California) and it was "tiger" by then.


----------



## guilleguille

en España sería:
pito- pito- colo-rito
dónde- vas- tú tan- bonito
a la- era- verda-dera
pin- pon- fue-ra
tú- te- vas- y- tú- te- que-das


----------



## ORL

> _de tin, marín, de dos pingüé
> cúcara, mácara, títere fue.
> _




Así es por aquí también. Lo usan los niños parados en ronda, sobre todo antes de jugar a la mancha o escondida, para saber quién va a la piedra, o bien quien queda fuera dependiendo del juego.

Había otro que era así... 

a petém sem bem,
buri buri ga chí
a mamá su quí  

y no recuerdo cómo sigue. Ignoro el orígen;-)


----------



## Señorita Geri

*"Eenie meenie miny mo" es una canción popular cantada por niños, generalmente utilizada para un conteo o cuando se quiere elegir algo al azar. "*
Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,Catch a tiger/monkey/baby by the toe... 
*Existen variaciones, y en español quiere decir "* *De Tin Marín de dos pingües" utilizadas como fórmulas de echar suertes o para rifar algo. Varía según el país. *Espero que les sirva .


----------



## ramaya

apuquipa said:


> HOla Tracy,
> 
> Sí, hay varias. Lamentablemente yo no recuerdo ninguna. Pero quizás alguien pueda ayudar.




aqui esta otra:

De una de dona 
de trena cadena
sunbaca tabaca
de lima limon
cuentalas bien cuantas son...

Y luego se cuenta el numero de participantes y el ultimo que es contado es a quien le toca...esto mas que todo se usa en juegos de niños...


----------



## elirlandes

Señorita Geri said:


> Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,Catch a tiger/monkey/baby by the toe...



In Ireland, I have certainly heard "nigger" used, although not in many years, and before people became more politically correct. 
Nowadays, I only ever hear "piggy". I have never come across "tiger/monkey/baby/tinker"...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pues parece que aquí están todas las versiones recopiladas por país.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fórmulas_de_echar_a_suertes


----------



## Escorpiana.com

Hola! En Argentina cantamos: ta te tí, suerte para mí, si no fuera para mí, sería para ti, ta te tí, chocolate con maní (y Nesquik).

=)

El "de tin, marín" lo conocemos por las películas en español neutro.


----------



## Cruz Berbin

JorgedeCerroAzul said:


> Que significa esto?
> "Eeny meeny, miny moe, catch a diamond by the toe!"
> Solo entiendo que tengo que agarrar un diamante con el dedo de mis pies...bien, pero bien raro...



Eeny meeny no significa nada. Son juegos de palabras y nada más!


----------



## Aitorito

En España usamos una gran variedad de canciones, pero la primera que se me viene a la mente es una que nos ponemos en corro y  se ponen los pulgares hacia arriba como si fuese velas y se canta (contando dos veces a cada uno, una por mano)  :

una velita, se multiplica, plica, plica,  bufa.

Y al que le toca bufa sopla el pulgar y quita la mano quedándose con una. El que se quede sin manos es el elegido o queda fuera y se sigue hasta que sólo quede uno.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ta te ti, la suerte es para tí -- taught to me by an Uruguayan.


----------

